# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Concours n°12,  Les montages c'est fantastique, le croutch-ouc super doux,

## b0b0

J'ai longtemps cherché une image digne d'être un sujet de montages photos. Si si je vous assure, j'ai passé des heures à écumer les fins fonds de google images. A la recherche de l'image ultime, l'image  détournable à l'infinie. Hélas en vain. Et je peux vous dire que je m’en suis tapé des merdes, des photos de familles, des photos dégueulasses genre des maladies ou encore des gens moches à poil qui font des trucs étranges avec leur corps. C'est ce matin, en regardant la magnifique émission qu'est téléfoot que j'ai eu une idée intéressante. Je me suis souvenu de mon ami le géant Peter Crouch. Ce joueur  de foot est étrange, maigre et désossable, me rappelant fortement le jouet Stretch Armstrong. Parfait me dis je, ça fera un excellent sujet de concours. 

Petit rappel du but du concours : à partir de l’image que je vous ai détourée avec amour, vous devez me faire un montage rigolo, inventif ou je ne sais quoi. 

Voilà la bête : Cliquez ici (c'est cette image que vous devez utiliser, il est conseillé de faire clique droit enregistrez sous, parcequ'un copié collé risque de vous mettre du noir autour /tips)
 Il y’a une nuit avec moi à gagner et je ne porte jamais de pyjama.
A vous de jouer.


Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Zouuu

youpi banane !

----------


## Liberty

Mince, j'aurais bien aimé participer mais le prix m'interese pas  :Emo:

----------


## b0b0

> Mince, j'aurais bien aimé participer mais le prix m'interese pas


Je peux mettre un pyjama.

----------


## Liberty

Un pyjama Winnie ?  ::love::

----------


## Fulmens

Quand le concours sera fini, j'aimerais bien connaitre la proportion de montages mettant en scène un jeu de combat. Juste comme ça.

----------


## Siphrodias

Terrible ^^

On l'envoie où le résultat ??

----------


## b0b0

> Terrible ^^
> 
> On l'envoie où le résultat ??


Ici même. :B):

----------


## Siphrodias

Cool, je me met au boulot alors  ::P:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

b0b0, tu peux te relire?  :tired:

----------


## b0b0

> b0b0, tu peux te relire?


 :tired:  Toi tu gagneras pas.

----------


## Detox

Y'a pire chez CPC.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Toi tu gagneras pas.



Comme d'hab...  :tired:

----------


## b0b0

> Comme d'hab...


 :B): .

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> .




Spoiler Alert! 


À la recherche.... à l'infini... Que je vous ai détourée... Dis-je...parce qu'un...  Il y a 

  :tired:

----------


## Amishboy

Je l'ai replacé dans un environnement qui lui est plus familier. Je trouve ça inventif et rigolo, tu peux clore le concours. Merci.

----------


## Mephisto

Allez j'inaugure, c'est minable mais j'assume :



 :B): 

Edit : Ah ben non j'inaugure pas, mais j'assume toujours.

----------


## Gregouze

Il y a une limite de participation? J'ai déjà 23 idées.

----------


## b0b0

> Il y a une limite de participation? J'ai déjà 23 idées.


Fais toi plaisir.  :B):

----------


## sissi

C'est à chier, mais bon, c'est un topic à b0b0...

----------


## b0b0

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/850...f68f629ef6.jpg
> 
> C'est à chier, mais bon, c'est un topic à b0b0...


CPC tof marche toujours aussi bien  ::o: 

edit : ha c'est bon et c'est drole.

----------


## Amishboy

Peter Crouch en mode Break machine. Par contre je suis un naze niveau "montage", jsais même pas faire les ombres.

----------


## _Uriel_

Chouette un concours  ::):

----------


## Gregouze



----------


## b0b0

::ninja::  Moi aussi je veux jouer.

----------


## Gregouze

> http://omploader.org/vMm1jMA
> 
>  Moi aussi je veux jouer.


Tu m'étonnes  ::XD::

----------


## _Uriel_

::):

----------


## Gregouze



----------


## Amishboy

> http://omploader.org/vMm1jMA
> 
>  Moi aussi je veux jouer.


Il jouait du piano debout! C'est peut être un détail pour vous, mais pour moi, ça veut dire beaucoup.

----------


## _tibo_

::P:

----------


## b0b0

Mer il et fou  ::o:

----------


## Nonok

J'aime beaucoup le tiens tibo.




Plus d'activité ? Bein merde j'ai tué le topic, pour une fois que je faisais un montage de concours à b0b0.

----------


## moustif

pouet,

voila mon mien :

----------


## D.D.

Par le pouvoir d'Olive et Tom!

----------


## MadManu

::O: 


Bon le foot d'accord mais vaut rien en ski...

----------


## b0b0

C'est bien continuez les gars  :Cigare:

----------


## Dark Fread

Ouais c'est nul à chier, et alors ?

----------


## Conan3D

Les gifs c'est autorisé? :awe:

----------


## b0b0

> Les gifs c'est autorisé? :awe:


Bien sûr.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> pouet,
> 
> voila mon mien :
> 
> http://lienpourdescastors.org/moustif/moustif.jpg


Myss Touphe °O°

----------


## Morgoth

On fait comment sans Photoshop ?  Paint ça ira ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

J'ai une idée, mais c'est HC  ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

Pardon j'ai craqué  :Emo:  J'arrête.

----------


## Conan3D

Nan en fait pas de gifs, mais je fait une compo de roxxor là :D

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je détient la vérité. :^_^: 



C'est ma première photo truqué...Désolé.

----------


## lortar



----------


## Conan3D

J'aime §

----------


## alx

Un peu en avance sur la saison

----------


## SoKette

edit : Ce topic est ay génial genhial.

ce topic et gernial

----------


## Conan3D

Attention le zyeux, voici...



DISCOWWWWWWW :awesome:

----------


## Tazztcha

Mon premier montage pour Canard PC
Ça me rend tout chose  :Emo:

----------


## Conan3D

J4AI OUNA POUTAIN D4ID2EA

Je la monte et je la fout

----------


## b0b0

> Ce topic est ay génial genhial.


 :B): Tous mes topics sont géniaux.

----------


## Conan3D



----------


## L'invité

> Tous mes topics sont géniaux.


Le topic de b0b0 n°6 etait un peu en deçà des autres quand même.
Sans compter le dernier pourri par Aun.  :tired:

----------


## b0b0

> Le topic de b0b0 n°6 etait un peu en deçà des autres quand même.
> Sans compter le dernier pourri par Aun.


Okay tu gagnes pas non plus.

 :B):

----------


## SoKette

> Le topic de b0b0 n°6 etait un peu en deçà des autres quand même.
> Sans compter le dernier pourri par Aun.


Un topic à b0b0 sans Aun c'est un sandwich au fromage sans beurre, un peu sec  :B):

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Le disco, celui avec la guillotine et le Star Wars sont puissants.

----------


## b0b0

> Le disco, celui avec la guillotine et le Star Wars sont puissants.


  T'essayerais pas d'influencer les votes là ?  :tired:

----------


## Conan3D

:;): 



Sinon, content que mon disco plaise

----------


## MrPapillon

Bon je fais dans le sobre un peu :

----------


## Lukino

Bon j'ai pas trop l'impression que ça a marché mais :

----------


## b0b0

Stéréogramme ?

----------


## Cley Faye

Voila, je post jamais, et je crois que je sais pourquoi :

----------


## Lukino

> Stéréogramme ?


Vi, c'est un stéréogramme^^ fait en 20minutes car j'ai boulot demain^^

----------


## Mouflon

Voyez y la critique acerbe (mais digne) d'une société à la dérive.

----------


## Fdshaso

Un nouveau meuble :

----------


## MrPapillon

J'arrive pas à piger la forme du stéréo...  Reviens !

----------


## NazerMatt

Bon, ça me fait mal au coquillard de faire le parallèle entre le foot et TF2  ::O:  ... Mais tant pis ! 
J'ose quand même! Décalage. Esprit canal. 
Z'aviez qu'à pas.

----------


## alx



----------


## Lunik

Allez un petit gif:

----------


## MrPapillon

C'était trop tentant après les histoires de mouflon :

----------


## Fdshaso



----------


## alx



----------


## moustif

> Mon premier montage pour Canard PC
> Ça me rend tout chose 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5bd...64080ae0ac.jpg



puissant  ::wub::

----------


## Hardiman

Enkuler de rire

----------


## M0zArT

Peter Crouch au championnat du monde de Sepak Takraw !

----------


## _tibo_

Come get some !

----------


## Ouacaze

Ma modeste contribution pour mon 1er post  ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Quand je vous disais que c'était un homme crabe  :;):

----------


## alx



----------


## Lapinaute



----------


## alx

::ninja::

----------


## alx

---------- Post ajouté à 02h37 ----------

Bon ben y'a plus personne alors. Bonne nuit !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Y a du gros niveau.

----------


## NazerMatt

> Voila, je post jamais, et je crois que je sais pourquoi :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6e8...bb2b1ff225.jpg


Last night a Peter Crouch saved my life.  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Conan3D



----------


## Prezio

Salut, pour mon premier post :










 :^_^:

----------


## Zak Blayde

Dur de se décider mais ma préférée parmi les votre c'est celle de Doom je crois. Pas la plus inventive mais l'effet est super.
Le mien :

----------


## b0b0

> Y a du gros niveau.


 :B): Ouaip et c'est pas fini !

----------


## Conan3D

Mes préférées :
Disco,
Bonzai,
Duke Nukem (ET PAS DOOM §§§)
Les Star Wars

----------


## Sk8er Of Bodom

J'avais jamais fait de montages, mais là, c'est l'occasion !!
Il y en a des bien...  :;): 

Voici le mien :

----------


## Lunik



----------


## Mr Ianou

Oh, le x wing c'est juste magique.

----------


## gefcookie



----------


## Conan3D

le total wipeout §§§

----------


## Zak Blayde

J'avais pas vu celui avec l'étoile noire, c'est mon préféré en fait.  :^_^: 
Désolé pour Duke Nukem.

----------


## Conan3D

C'con que personne y ait pensé, je suis le premier à le faire

----------


## alx

Le xwing je voulais le faire, c'est plus la peine il est magnifique là.

----------


## Kod

OH ! Mais le X-wings quoi ...  ::O:

----------


## Aghora

Excellent  :^_^:  !

Le bidule avec la toile d'araignée, j'ai eu des frissons  :Emo: ...

----------


## Conan3D

Y.M.C.Awesome

----------


## b0b0

L'info vient de tomber :




> genre 2 abos de 3 mois et un de 6 mois pour le gagnant

----------


## Conan3D

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaan
Vous êtes trop bons les gars :awe:

----------


## Le Mamelouk

Ce que la forme m'inspirait :



Space Crouch !

----------


## b0b0

Le nombre de montages proposés par la même personne peut être déterminant, pour trancher quoi, y'a beaucoup de bonnes choses.

----------


## NazerMatt

> Ce que la forme m'inspirait :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e3a...985522bbc8.jpg
> 
> Space Crouch !


Moi j'aime bien ton Space Crouch Le Mamelouk ! 
Quel homme !  ::wub::

----------


## b0b0

On dirait le Raiju Shoot de Mark Landers.

----------


## Sk8er Of Bodom

Allez encore un :  :^_^:

----------


## b0b0

::ninja::  On pourrait en faire un goatse.

Non oubliez ce que je viens de dire.

----------


## mescalin

:Cigare:

----------


## MrPapillon

Le disco et x-wing sont énormes  ::):  et le truc dans les fonds marins fait un effet bizarre...

----------


## gefcookie



----------


## Abso

> 


lol

----------


## Siphrodias

Et voilà le mien :D



 ::huh::  ::huh::  ::huh::  ::huh::  ::huh::

----------


## LordWorm

Hop un vite fait (1er post ici suis toute chose  ::happy2::  ) :

----------


## Airwalkmax

Un concours de B0b0, et la journay est égayée !!  ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Epikoienkore

Séquence émotion : ma première participation à un concours *CPC*  ::cry:: 

Pour le coup j'ai fait simple...



*[Edith]* Et hop, dans la foulée la mise en situation.

----------


## Ouacaze

> Quand je vous disais que c'était un homme crabe


C'est clair  :^_^:

----------


## SoKette

b0b0, ce concours est un chef d'œuvre.

----------


## LaVaBo

> b0b0, ce concours est un chef d'œuvre.


 On gagne un truc si on lèche bien?

----------


## b0b0

Oui des peaux mortes.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Hop, j'en rajoute un petit pour la route, et sinon je vote pour la version *crabes qui traversent la route* et l'autre en *flamand rose* qui m'ont vraiment bien fait marrer  :^_^:

----------


## Abso

pas le temps, ni le talent, alors des idées (je sais pas si ca se fait, du coup je spoilifise) : 



Spoiler Alert! 



http://a69.g.akamai.net/n/69/10688/v...7/18608817.jpg
http://s2.buzzfeed.com/static/imageb...34742594-0.jpg
http://btimmpoker.files.wordpress.co.../04/karate.jpg

Et puis j'ai cherché 3 plombes une image "vue du haut" de la baston avec les clones de Mr Smith, mais j'ai pas trouvén un truc dans le genre ça :
http://www.epilog.de/Dokumente/Spiel...of_Neo_B01.jpg

----------


## Pinkwitloof



----------


## Silver

*Ninja !*



Ouch ! Ça fait bobo.  ::ninja::

----------


## krz94

Le crouch test

----------


## Kinski

T'as une date de clôture, Bobo?
J'aurais bien participé, mais là c'est overbooking time... :tired:

----------


## b0b0

> T'as une date de clôture, Bobo?
> J'aurais bien participé, mais là c'est overbooking time...


Ouais on va laisser une durée  genre un peu plus d'une semaine.

Genre une semaine et 4 jours.

----------


## MrPapillon

Ah c'est bon, juste le temps de faire tous les trucages et montages dans la trilogie du seigneur de l'anneau version longue.

----------


## alx

Excellent Pinkwitloof !

----------


## aloxbollox

Iyaaaaaa ! Trop tard je vais jouer, gagner et t'obliger à tenir parole sur le gros lot !  ::):

----------


## b0b0

:tired:

----------


## Epikoienkore

Bon, finalement j'en ai pondu un autre, hop :

----------


## Pelomar

Assez bof ce concours, c'est un peu trop vulgaire je trouve.
Vous avez pas lu assez de livre.

----------


## MrPapillon

> Assez bof ce concours, c'est un peu trop vulgaire je trouve.


On s'en fout ! on fait tous ça pour être dans le  lit avec bobo  ::o:

----------


## b0b0

Y'aura hélas pas de place pour tout le monde  :Emo:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

T'as qu'à dire que c'est de ma faute tant que tu yes, que je suis gros et que je prends déjà toute la place  :tired:

----------


## b0b0

> T'as qu'à dire que c'est de ma faute tant que tu yes, que je suis gros et que je prends déjà toute la place


 :B): Bah non tu viens de le faire.

----------


## redsensei

> Y'aura hélas pas de place pour tout le monde


Je prend le côté gauche.  :Cigare:

----------


## historicair

Youpiiii Kiwi (désolé, mais faut 5 fruits/jour, donc on change), un concours débile, j'adore !!!

Bon, Peter Crouch étant ce qu'il est, et Peter signifiant, parait-il, Pierre, le parallèle était trop tentant.

----------


## Gregouze

> L'info vient de tomber :


Et la nuit avec toi est toujours valable?

----------


## b0b0

> Et la nuit avec toi est toujours valable?


Ca dépend qui gagne  ::ninja::

----------


## Gregouze

> Assez bof ce concours, c'est un peu trop vulgaire je trouve.
> Vous avez pas lu assez de livre.


Oui, à quoi pensez-vous?

----------


## aloxbollox

Voila c'est bon j'ai gagné, file moi ton adresse, j'embarque un pack de Redboule pour pimenter la nuit mon lapinet.

----------


## Gregouze



----------


## alx

::wub::

----------


## Gregouze



----------


## MrPapillon

putain gregouze  ::wub:: !

----------


## redsensei

> ...


Triple combo cross topic de la mort qui tue.  :Cigare:

----------


## Gregouze

> Triple combo cross topic de la mort qui tue. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/39c...63836bab5c.jpg


La classe.  :B):

----------


## Phenixy

Je dirais même: c'est la méga-classe.  :B):

----------


## Epikoienkore

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/926e456...c8b0553287.jpg
> 
> putain gregouze !


Mouahahahahah, j'aime  ::):

----------


## Hellminster

Halala mais c'est la folie. Y a vraiment que du bon ou du très bon. J'ai une petite idée aussi mais va falloir que je me mette à Paint.

----------


## Hellminster

Bon c'est vraiment pour les connaisseurs.

----------


## Galaad

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1f005d5...ddf822e5dc.jpg
> 
> Bon c'est vraiment pour les connaisseurs.


Des genestealers !  ::O:

----------


## gorzerk

le facteur qualité du trucage est je pense facultatif... alors comme j'ai eut immédiatement cette image en tête en voyant la figure du mec... voici mon essais.
bien que n'étant pas un mordu, je trouve que ça colle bien

EDIT : OOps !! pas vu que quelqu'un avait eut dejà l'idée  ::): ))  je ne me serai pas permis.
Comme quoi les idées se croisent.

----------


## Hellminster

Le monsieur fait une reprise de volée, et toi une reprise d'idée.
Déjà faite en page 4. Maintenant fait tourner ce que tu fumes.

----------


## Detox



----------


## gorzerk

oops !! pas vu sinon je ne me serai bien entendu pas permis.
Comme quoi les idées se croisent.

----------


## Conan3D

FIND THE AWESOME §§§

----------


## maxpower

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6d9d093...d8b652806d.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/98322c0...87404c6c78.jpg
> 
> Voyez y la critique acerbe (mais digne) d'une société à la dérive.


Enorme !  :^_^:

----------


## Gregouze

> Y a du gros niveau.

----------


## LordWorm



----------


## MrPapillon

Bon c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux là, mais personne n'a essayé de m'en empêcher :

----------


## b0b0

J'aime les concours  :Emo:

----------


## alx



----------


## b0b0

Arrêtez de faire des trucs biens, comment je départage moi ?

----------


## Gregouze

> J'aime les concours du plus con


 :Emo:

----------


## alx



----------


## Detox



----------


## mescalin

::wub::

----------


## Epikoienkore

La ballerine de *Detox* est (c'est le cas de le dire) tordante  :;):  :;):

----------


## Guayas

Merci de me faire rire, c'est du tres bon.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Le niveau est trop élevé là, b0b0 va trop en chier pour départager... alors ça va se finir à plusieurs dans son plumard.

----------


## ElGothiko

La première chose qui m'est venu en tête en voyant la tof !



 :^_^:

----------


## Charal

'tain je suis ce topic avec délectation, c'est trop bon  :;):

----------


## BaronZ

Putain ya du Lourd !
Entre le Xwing, la baliste, le Space Hulk, la hache de Gimlin, les ptites bestioles qui traversent...
C'est vrai que Bobo va en chier pour départager tout ça !

Allé, hop, ma première 1er contribution :

----------


## Diwydiant

Hop, modeste participation :


Version 1 :




Version 2 :






 :B):

----------


## ToasT

Aynorme BaronZ.

----------


## b0b0



----------


## Froyok

> La première chose qui m'est venu en tête en voyant la tof !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/41f25d7...a38e24ef26.jpg


 :^_^:  J'adore !
Le X-Wing aussi !  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 13h16 ----------




> http://omploader.org/vMm11bw


Nan mais t'as pas le droit de jouer toi, t'es déjà dans le lit !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tchowy



----------


## Mr.Ike

Faut epingler ce topic.  ::wub::  
Et sinon c'est b0b0 qui devrait gagner.  :Cigare:  
Bravo à tous, c'est énorme.  ::P:

----------


## BaronZ

Et jésus revivra !!!

----------


## johnclaude

> http://omploader.org/vMm11bw


T'es bien classé mais bon dès que Casque Noir va poster un truc il va gagner, c'est un super champion

----------


## Conan3D

Awesome b0b0

----------


## Hellminster



----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## domertow

Han, comment il y a du niveau là...  ::o: 

Je laisse tomber on verra au prochain concours.  ::(:

----------


## _Uriel_

Detox ta ballerine m'a tué  ::XD::

----------


## Silver

Bon ben j'avais préparé un truc avec cette image, que je n'avais pas sauvegardée vu que je le faisais entre deux mini-pauses au boulot, et une %#@&# qui a voulu mettre un CD dans mon ordi a eu la bonne idée de confondre le bouton Power avec Eject pendant que j'étais affairé ailleurs ! 

Edit : je l'ai refaite, mais ça manque d'effets spéciaux.  ::):

----------


## alx

> une %#@&# qui a voulu mettre un CD dans mon ordi a eu la bonne idée de confondre le bouton Power avec Eject pendant que j'étais affairé ailleurs !


 :haha:

----------


## MrPapillon

C'est pas pire que d'avoir le bouton reset sur le clavier (quelqu'un du boulot avait ça, et moi j'aime bien arracher les claviers de la main des gens parfois).

----------


## _Uriel_

N'imp  ::):

----------


## _Uriel_

:B):

----------


## Mouflon

Gros gros coup de coeur au chateau pour l'ensemble de l'oeuvre de alx.

----------


## jaroh

Va y avoir des chiées d'abos à distribuer... y'en a qui méritent même largement une parution dans le prochain CPC ^__^

Respect, ya du talent dans le coin !

----------


## Jeckhyl

La série Matrix de Dark Fread est quand même geayniale.

----------


## alx

> Gros gros coup de coeur au chateau pour l'ensemble de l'oeuvre de alx.


Merci (au chateau ?), mais y'a quand même un paquet de vachement plus classes que les miens. En plus j'aime pas le foot et je suis déjà abonné.

EDIT : Dur dur d'être un b0b0...

REDIT : si tu me permets, Hellminster...




Merde fais chier j'ai tourné la feuille dans le mauvais sens  :tired:

----------


## Hellminster

REDIT : si tu me permets, Hellminster...

J'adore ! ::wub:: 
Ça lui va super bien.

----------


## Hellminster

Cliclicliclicliclicliclicliclicliclicliclicliclicl  icliclicliclicliccrack !! Waaaa pt'aiiiin c'est la 3ème Quickshot pétée cette semaine !

----------


## Epikoienkore

Bon, comme le foot n'est pas franchement ma chope de Kro et que je préfère clairement le cinéma, voilà une petite série de détournements éhontés d'affiches  ::P: 









(et tout ça parce que je suis très jaloux du *PE.T.ER* de *b0b0*  ::P: )

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Mon avis sur cette epic série : non b0b0, tu ne peux pas annuler le concours. ::P:

----------


## BaronZ



----------


## Phenixy

Non mais là va carrément falloir monter un site dédié à la promotion de ces œuvres d'art.  ::):

----------


## alx

> Non mais là va carrément falloir monter un site dédié à la promotion de ces œuvres d'art.


http://cpc.cx/w4

----------


## Conan3D

Le Tempête de Peter Crouche est awesomefull

----------


## Bebealien

Ce topic roxxe du poney.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Le spécial K est énorme.

C'est impossible de vous départager.

B0b0 une seul solution: Tu prends une personne lambda dans la rue qui n'a jamais vu le topic, tu l'attaches sur une chaise en lui projetant les images du topic et  en contrôlant les ondes cérébrale et les rictus du bonhomme.



Dommage que je ne sache pas faire de gif de toutes vos créations suivi de cette image  :;):

----------


## BaronZ

Mr Ianou, je pensais que ton image était une proposition, et je cherchais ou tu as avais replacé le Footballeur ^^

allé, une petite dernière pour la route :

----------


## b0b0

::ninja::  Je vais encore choisir les gagnants au pif.

----------


## aloxbollox



----------


## b0b0

Maintenant on arrête de poster des trucs biens §

----------


## aloxbollox

---------- Post ajouté à 15h05 ----------

T'aura l'accès au ouèbe en taule ?

----------


## Epikoienkore

Bon, hop, trois autres et pitêtre que je vais quand même arrêter là...

*b0b0*, créateur de vocations  ::P: 

Enorme l'*Orange Mécanique* d'*aloxbollox*  ::wub::

----------


## aloxbollox

Putain de ...

----------


## Charal

Dali est excellent, et digne du personnage  :;): 

BaronZ assure moi je dis, et puis Bud Spencer c'est la classe!

----------


## Marty

> http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/2391/leatherface.jpg
> 
> Putain de ...


 :^_^:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Mr Ianou, je pensais que ton image était une proposition, et je cherchais ou tu as avais replacé le Footballeur ^^
> 
> allé, une petite dernière pour la route :
> 
> http://omploader.org/vMm41bw


Non c'est juste un gars qui doit choisir le gagnant parmi toutes ces images.

----------


## rophle



----------


## BaronZ

> Dali est excellent, et digne du personnage 
> 
> BaronZ assure moi je dis, et puis Bud Spencer c'est la classe!


Tu as reconnu Bud Spencer  ::wub::  Je t'admire !

Sinon, je viens juste de comprendre celle avec "Massacre à la tronçonneuse"  ::P:  j'adore. Putain, ce concours est vraiment épatant, une sorte de rendez-vous mondain pour grands de ce monde en quelque sorte.

----------


## Conan3D

Surtout Moi.

----------


## olivon

Respect les gars !  :;):

----------


## M0zArT

Bon allez je vais me coucher  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pinkwitloof



----------


## Charal

> Tu as reconnu Bud Spencer  Je t'admire !


Tu sais je suis un vieux  ::cry:: , j'ai été élevé avec Bud Spencer et Terence Hill. Qui plus est ma douce compagne est aussi fan, du coup on en re(re)garde assez souvent.

Bon, je pense que B0b0 doit se déféquer dessus à l'heure qu'il est, le niveau est tellement élevé que quoi qu'il choisisse il se fera pourrir  :^_^:

----------


## magicganja

HOuben ya du lourd lourd lourd!!

----------


## BaronZ

> Tu sais je suis un vieux , j'ai été élevé avec Bud Spencer et Terence Hill. Qui plus est ma douce compagne est aussi fan, du coup on en re(re)garde assez souvent.
> 
> Bon, je pense que B0b0 doit se déféquer dessus à l'heure qu'il est, le niveau est tellement élevé que quoi qu'il choisisse il se fera pourrir


et bien moi je suis vieux ET con ! alors tu vois, tu n'as rien à regretter.  :;): 

Allé hop, quota !

----------


## Abso

> et bien moi je suis vieux ET con ! alors tu vois, tu n'as rien à regretter. 
> 
> Allé hop, quota !
> 
> http://omploader.org/vMm5lOA


mais naaan

----------


## Mephisto

Allez je récidive :



Cay grave Dr Bobo ?  ::'(: 

Edit : Allez, tant que j'y suis.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> et bien moi je suis vieux ET con ! alors tu vois, tu n'as rien à regretter. 
> 
> Allé hop, quota !
> 
> http://omploader.org/vMm5lOA


Je dois mon fou rire de la journée à ton *Bruce*, merci *BaronZ*  ::wub:: 

Bon courage à *b0b0* pour nous dégotter trois gagnants, je ne voudrais de sa place pour rien au monde au vu du niveau de ce qui a été envoyé jusque là !  ::P:

----------


## aloxbollox

Pt'ain je vois pas les images hebergées sur http://omploader.org/  ::cry:: 
c'est grave docteur....

----------


## teum

C'est pas tous les jours que je poste sur canardpc ! Mais putain la j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher, et le pire c'est que je fais ça au boulot  ::O: 

Jme lance...





Désolé.

PS : si vous avez des photos à détourer, écrivez-moi. Merci. :tired:

----------


## teum

Bon promis après celle-là, j'arrête... ::sad::

----------


## Silver

> Je vais encore choisir les gagnants au pif.


A mon avis ce serait plus facile de choisir le montage le plus nul, parce qu'il y a moins de choix...  ::P:

----------


## MrPapillon

par ordre alphabétique inverse ou nombre de pixels de couleur rouge.

----------


## _Uriel_

Blebelebeleblelelblelbeb !

----------


## magnosis

ca fait mal tellement je ris  ::w00t::   c'est trop puissant ce concours !

voici ma contrib:


copyrights à celui qui l'a fait en premier.

----------


## magnosis

take deux:

----------


## magnosis

réminescence ...

----------


## Siphrodias

Et une autre pour la route :D

----------


## teum

Punaise cette pose ça m'a fait penser à un truc à la con...


©Todd "ThoraxBeard" Rixon & Peter "Puppet" Crouch

----------


## Sebtje

Froumis!

 :Cigare:

----------


## aloxbollox

Heu... je sais pas pour vous mais moi je vois toujours pas les boulots de BaronZ, pas moy d'afficher les tofs sur omploader.org

C'est qwa ce putain de bordel !  :WTF:

----------


## teum

Ca c'est ce qu'on appelle discuter le bout d'crouch...  ::|:

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Heu... je sais pas pour vous mais moi je vois toujours pas les boulots de BaronZ, pas moy d'afficher les tofs sur omploader.org
> 
> C'est qwa ce putain de bordel !


Quand j'ai ce problème sur un forum, je réponds au message en le quotant, et comme ça, dans ma réponse je peux voir le lien et donc aller voir de quoi il en retourne...

Pas le plus pratique, mais en attendant une solution c'est toujours ça.

Sinon je n'ai aucune idée du pourquoi du comment de cette bizarrerie à laquelle je suis aussi parfois confronté.

----------


## BaronZ

> Heu... je sais pas pour vous mais moi je vois toujours pas les boulots de BaronZ, pas moy d'afficher les tofs sur omploader.org
> 
> C'est qwa ce putain de bordel !


ah ben merde, pourtant j'ai choppé le même hébergeur que Bobo.
si ya un autre hébergeur sympa qu'on me propose je veux bien les zy mettre.

----------


## teum

> ah ben merde, pourtant j'ai choppé le même hébergeur que Bobo.
> si ya un autre hébergeur sympa qu'on me propose je veux bien les zy mettre.



tof.canardpc.com ?  ::w00t::

----------


## magnosis

> tof.canardpc.com ?


Rapellons-nous que ca à planté solide il n'y a pas trop longtemps  :tired: 

www.photobucket.com, gratos et super.

----------


## aloxbollox

En même temps je viens de me rendre compte que les trucs à B0B0 memestra...

[souffrance]

----------


## teum

> Rapellons-nous que ca à planté solide il n'y a pas trop longtemps 
> 
> www.photobucket.com, gratos et super.


Ah, je ne savais pas désolé...(hmm, alors c'est pour ça que c'est marqué noobz0r en-dessous de mon pseudo... ::mellow:: )

----------


## BaronZ

> tof.canardpc.com ?


Merci.. j'aurais du y penser  ::|: 

Bon AloxBollox, j'ai été courageux, j'ai modifié l'hébergement (enfin, c'est surtout que j'ai pas envie de bosser, j'attends le WE). Ca devrait mieux marcher.

----------


## aloxbollox

Bien ouéj, en effet le Dali est sourrrrrpouissant !

thanx  :;):

----------


## teum

> Merci.. j'aurais du y penser 
> 
> Bon AloxBollox, j'ai été courageux, j'ai modifié l'hébergement (enfin, c'est surtout que j'ai pas envie de bosser, j'attends le WE). Ca devrait mieux marcher.


Je suis dans le même cas que toi, j'attends le week-end avec impatience...

Par contre selon magnosis il vaudrait mieux que tu mette tes photos sur www.photobucket.com parce que tof.canardpc.com a déjà planté apparemmment...

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## Conan3D

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7d0...034efee2b6.jpg


I shit brick.


Sinon, à la fin du concours, faudrait faire une vidéo-diaporama avec toutes les images et une petite musique rigolote  :;):

----------


## magnosis

> Séquence émotion : ma première participation à un concours *CPC* 
> 
> Pour le coup j'ai fait simple...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8f8...6b44dda439.jpg
> 
> *[Edith]* Et hop, dans la foulée la mise en situation.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/64c...79b51ef899.jpg



Faut lui reconnaitre le talent artistique quand même  :;):

----------


## globiboulgator

Salut a tous ,
je me lance :




et aussi :

----------


## _Uriel_

Bien vu pour le premier, dommage pour le second, quelqu'un l'a déjà fait...

----------


## magnosis

> genre 2 abos de 3 mois et un de 6 mois pour le gagnant


Autant m'envoyer le 1er prix au Québec tussuite, avec un peu de chance ca arrivera avant 2012.

----------


## Froyok

:^_^: 





> Sinon, à la fin du concours, faudrait faire une vidéo-diaporama avec toutes les images et une petite musique rigolote


Non.

----------


## D.D.

Mon Crouchev d'œuvre...

----------


## Mephisto

Un petit gif, ça manquait : 


Pardon.

----------


## francou008

Arrêtez de faire des trucs biens, b0b0 va se tirer une balle.

----------


## magnosis

*T'ES CASSÉ !*

----------


## magnosis

Et hop, un pour l'occasion  :B):

----------


## Mephisto

Un poil inspiré de celui de Dark Fread, à ne pas retenir pour le concours, c'est juste un exercice de style.  :B):

----------


## b0b0

::ninja::  J'annule ce concours, il pleut.

----------


## Conan3D

Non.

----------


## caribou

J'ai fait un truc mais j'ai pas le courage de le finir ce soir, c'est quand la fin du concours ?

----------


## b0b0

> J'ai fait un truc mais j'ai pas le courage de le finir ce soir, c'est quand la fin du concours ?


 :tired: C'est un chifoumi ?


T'a le temps encore.

 ::ninja::  deux jours.

----------


## caribou

I lol'd  :^_^: 

(Ok cool)

----------


## Mouflon

Autant être direct: Je crois que c'est grave.

----------


## Dark Fread

Tu mets quand même ton pyjama aux enchères, allez quoi.

----------


## Mouflon



----------


## Dark Fread

Edit : putain pourquoi j'ai écrit released, ça veut rien dire. Unleashed, plutôt.

Edit 2 :



Bin oui, j'aime 4chan.

----------


## Mephisto

Allez, encore un ptit :



Ptain le touchpad c'est pas jojo pour faire ça.  ::O: 




> Edit : putain pourquoi j'ai écrit released, ça veut rien dire. Unleashed, plutôt.


Ah ouais encore je me disais. ::):

----------


## Gregouze

> Edit : putain pourquoi j'ai écrit released, ça veut rien dire.


Faut que tu te release avant de poster.

----------


## greub

Ma modeste contribution. Désolé si ça déjà été fait.

----------


## SoKette

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c043acd...ec0ed16f80.jpg
> 
> 
> Ma modeste contribution. Désolé si ça déjà été fait.


Personne l'a fait encore, et c'est juste énorme  ::P:

----------


## _Uriel_

Mon dieu que ce concours est beau  ::cry::

----------


## greub

Une autre pour la route

----------


## magnosis

> Une autre pour la route


ptain t'as volé mon idée !  bien exécuté  :;):

----------


## Gregouze

> Une autre pour la route
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/196ebdb...41cc5e29b8.jpg


Bien celui-là!

----------


## magnosis

Même pas un ptit commentaire pour mon spécial Halloween ?
vous m'faites de la peine là  ::cry:: 

Je vais me forcer pour une autre.  Plus qu'un jour, hein b0b0 ?

----------


## redsensei

J'espère que ce n'est pas déjà fait.  :Emo:

----------


## _Uriel_

Bon c'est un gif animé un peu volumineux, donc patience  :^_^:

----------


## magnosis

> Bon c'est un gif animé un peu volumineux, donc patience


+100 pour l'idee ! trop fort  ::wub::  
-101 pour le .gif de 129083 megs, non mais !  ::|: 


(correction: ok ok, +102 pour la réalisation. C'est vraiment mon préféré à date, outre les miens bien sur !)

----------


## _Uriel_

Ouais, enkuler de rire hein?  :^_^:

----------


## Abso

> Bon c'est un gif animé un peu volumineux, donc patience 
> 
> http://uriel.aura.free.fr/Images/Con...inal%20opt.gif


joli  ::P:

----------


## Ouacaze

Y'a du level  :^_^:

----------


## magnosis

.
Tous les gosses veulent un tatouage de *Chuck Norris*.

*Chuck Norris*, lui, a un tatouage de *Peter Crouch*.

----------


## Johnny Boy

Chui complètement nul avec les images toussa mais j'avais envie de participer au concours  :Emo:

----------


## refresh

Mis à part que l'idée a déjà été émise deux fois  ::unsure:: , c'est ce qui m'est venu directement.



En fait, il faut trouver l'intrus.

Evidemment c'est le zing au premier plan qui, lui, tire des rayons lasers.

What else

----------


## teum

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7f60b67...075e1c6bc7.jpg


X-Wing versus Crouch Fighter

----------


## teum



----------


## Dark Fread

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7f60b67...075e1c6bc7.jpg


Déjà passé deux fois.
Sympa la sortie de secrouch.

----------


## jawny

Premier post parmi vous et première participation à la Crouch Mania :;): 
C'est quand même un beau travail de cochon bien dégeulasse  :B):

----------


## refresh

AIR CROUCH ROCKS

----------


## picha67

Ya du lourd dans ce concours  ::o:

----------


## magnosis

b0b0, est-ce que le concours est clos ?

----------


## b0b0

Oui je ferme le concours §

----------


## Gregouze

Tant pis pour mon "Crouch Chef" qui cuisine au rouge.

----------


## refresh

En tout cas bravo à tous, ce forum peut servir d'exemple d'exercice de style aux métiers créatifs/graphistes. Moi je vais me faire un ppt avec toutes les images.

Ca m'a donné une autre idée d'exercice créatif : une image d'un pote qui appuie sur une touche de son écran avec un air étonné. Ensuite, plusieurs possibilités :
- Créer une image suite
- Mettre une bulle avec ce qu'il pense
- Mettre un titre à l'image

You all roxx ...

----------


## aloxbollox

Rahhh c'est con que c'est over, j'avais un truc à base de Briteuney Spires en tutu hawaïen avec des fougasses aux olives, mais bon je vous le met de côté pour le prochain concours...

[retourne finir son pack de bière]

Aloha

Lord bollox

----------


## magnosis

> Rahhh c'est con que c'est over


Tu dis ! Ca aurait pu continuer pendant des semaines !  J'avais une poche pleine d'idées encore, dont une super planche mettant en vedette Le Gendarme de St-Tropez  ::XD:: 


_Vraiment, félicitations à tous, c'était épique !_

----------


## b0b0

Bof c'était de la merde, j'ai fais genre que c'était bien.

 ::ninja:: 

Bon les résultats ce weekend, il parait que j'ai du taff.

----------


## domertow

> Bof c'était de la merde, j'ai fais genre que c'était bien.
> 
> 
> 
> Bon les résultats ce weekend, il parait que j'ai du taff.


Je peux t'aider si tu veux.  :B):

----------


## b0b0

Prochain concours, un blind test préparé aux petits oignons par un complice.

Enfin si ça se fait vite, sinon on verra.

----------


## Siphrodias

Bon courage au vainqueur alors :D

----------


## aloxbollox

Six bouteilles, même pas saoul !

enfin j'ai pas compté les ricards...  :B): 

 ::|:

----------


## BaronZ

> Rahhh c'est con que c'est over, j'avais un truc à base de Briteuney Spires en tutu hawaïen avec des fougasses aux olives, mais bon je vous le met de côté pour le prochain concours...
> 
> [retourne finir son pack de bière]
> 
> Aloha
> 
> Lord bollox


Je propose qu'on réouvre le concours juste le temps que Aloxbollox réalise sa dernière idée ! Nan parce que la, il a piqué ma curiosité, et je sens que ça m'aurait plu  :;):

----------


## Pimûsu

La rage... juste quand j'avais l'inspiration  ::'(:

----------


## Froyok

On sent l'inspiration !  :B):

----------


## Airwalkmax

> On sent l'inspiration ! 
> http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/2906/11ki6.jpg


 :^_^: 

Faudrait poster ça dans le topic des photo montages !

----------


## Froyok

> Faudrait poster ça dans le topic des photo montages !


Bah c'est assez vieux comme truc apparemment...

----------


## bber

ya vraiment un gros niveau, ca fait bien marrer en tout cas  :;):

----------


## caribou

::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

Ha tiens je connaissais pas cette série de crouch, l'image de base est bonne aussi  ::o: 

Sinon  ::ninja::  trop tard.

----------


## caribou

Osef j'aurais pas gagnay c'était juste histoire de pas avoir fait ce truc pour rien, à la base y'avait un scénar' mais le shifoumi me prend tellement de temps...

----------


## b0b0

> Osef j'aurais pas gagnay c'était juste histoire de pas avoir fait ce truc pour rien, à la base y'avait un scénar' mais le shifoumi me prend tellement de temps...


 :^_^: 

Non mais sbien.

----------


## maxpower

> On sent l'inspiration ! 
> http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/2906/11ki6.jpg


Enorme  ::): 
Je me suis bien poilé, les voisins ont dû entendre, merci !

----------


## Gregouze

> http://omploader.org/vMnBicQ/b0b0c.gif


I lol'd.  :;):

----------


## magnosis

je comprends pas votre manie de changer les *é* pour des *ay*

 ::huh::

----------


## AliloH

Pour perpétuer les bonnes traditions !



Non je déconne en fait je sais pas d'où ça viens mais c'est la classe donc j'approuve.

----------


## Conan3D

Gaynial la série de Froyok, j'ai bien 'igolé

----------


## b0b0

Bon j'ai détouré un autre truc, je vais m'occuper des résultats.

----------


## otanein

> Pour perpétuer les bonnes traditions !
> 
> 
> 
> Non je déconne en fait je sais pas d'où ça viens mais c'est la classe donc j'approuve.





> *Mayday* : Le mot est une déformation volontaire anglophone de la phrase française : « venez m'aider ! ».


Putain je l'ignorais!!  ::O: 
Nice!

Sinon le meilleur pour moi reste la destruction de l'étoile noire...

Peter et Steven

----------

